# Last 2 babies for the year.



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

2 more bubs pulled on Friday so I can hand-raise them. After these 2, there isn’t going to be anymore, nest boxes are being taken out.

Both of them.



















Platinum Pearl





























Grey


----------



## JudiNH (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow, they are gorgeous! So so cute...


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh my! A lutino pearl, how gorgeous even with her little bald spot! They are both very cute!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! They are just so darn cute!


----------



## Tiel Girl (Oct 20, 2011)

They are so cute.


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

They are so, so very adorable!!! And going to be very beautiful!!!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Awww.. such cuteness!! Just wanna snuggle em!


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Aaaaah they are sooo cute! Have they found new homes yet or will you be keeping them? Either way congratulations on such beautiful little ones!


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

They are so precious


----------



## marylou (Dec 19, 2011)

aww such cuteness! i want baby snuggles too!


----------



## Eollica (Oct 6, 2011)

Awww they're too cute and adorable ^^ i love baby tiels faces, they just have those smirky shiny huge eyes <3


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

The grey one has such big adorable eyes! What dolls!


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

The Platinum Pearl is so beautiful!Is it female?


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous tiels! I just want to snuggle and kiss them. The yellow has the most beautiful mixing of colors <3


----------



## Tristania (Jan 16, 2012)

So cute, I want them both! I would love the chance to raise a tiel from an egg! You're so lucky


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

aaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww their so cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute <3 im inlove


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

AWWW sooo cute !! Is it my eyes playing tricks on me or is that a lutino cinnamon pearl i see ? That one is stunning =D


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

They are both so beautiful. I want both of them.


----------

